# Heidi, how RhB 11 got its nickname...



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBGzOrs2p5g&NR=1

Fast forward to 8:45....


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is such a great movie...never get tired of watching it. Thanks for the reminder! 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here she is in her current state of restoration, from the Haribu site: 

http://www.haribu.ch/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=280 

And did you know that the Ge4/4iii #641 has the same name as where the movie was filmed, in Maienfeld? 

Keith


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi's a little further along than when I last saw her in June 2005...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That's for sure, Stan! They are doing a nice job on the rebuild from what I've seen, and she'll be burning oil. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

.....and as usual, found this looking for something else.

http://www.rail.lu/materiel/cfl350ve.html


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks Garrett! 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just wanted to watch the video again but it looks as if You Tube has taken it down.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Spule 4 
I have been meaning to catch up with the movie. 
I have a Heidi loco, I also once met and spend some most enjoyable time with a real Heidi who lived on a hill on a farm in Switzerland. 
The best bit is near the end. 

Andrew


----------

